# Toxonics Naildriver 5300



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I was wondering who all out there shoots a Toxonics Naildriver 5300 and how do you like it.


----------



## hoytshooter330 (Sep 10, 2006)

toxonics are nice sights i one 1 but i got it for sale. what to buy the high helix


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

i had one but deffinatly not nearly as nice as a ants 2 or i like the new axel sight..... i know shoot copper john ants evo 2... 0 problems 0 noice and never had to tighten anything yet.!


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hoytshooter330*

I actually just bought a Naildriver 5300 but thanks for the offer. Also I have heard people talk that they can not seem to shoot tight groups after putting a Tox on there bow. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem or is it just a mental deal for these guys.

ONT-archer-ARIO who makes that new axel sight

Thanks


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I have one. It is a very dependable sight. It is very tough too. I find it very simple to adjust and it doesn't move or make any noise either. You will be happy with the naildriver.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks to all who have replied and lets take it TO THE TOP


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*ttt*

To The Top


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

Take It To The Top


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

A.j. said:


> I actually just bought a Naildriver 5300 but thanks for the offer. Also I have heard people talk that they can not seem to shoot tight groups after putting a Tox on there bow. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem or is it just a mental deal for these guys.
> 
> ONT-archer-ARIO who makes that new axel sight
> 
> Thanks


I Have 5 of them on my bows top sight in my opinion. Micheal Braden among other pros shoot or have shot with them. They dont miss much.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

hey best sight out there i have 2 and a sur loc and the sur loc is in the box so i would say they are the best


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thanks and TTT*

Thanks to all who have replied and take it to the top


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I love mine. Simple to adjust and it will never wear out.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

trueball i belive makes it... pictures on the ATA thread here on archery talk...

-steve


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Steve I will check it out


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

To The Top


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

Tox makes awesome target sights. Naildrivers are very, very tough and nothing moves, unless the shooter doesn't tighten everthing down as tight as it should be. I have 3 and love them all, I gave up my 4th this year and I think it was 12 years old - was the first year Tox came out with it.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

To The Top


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I have 1 but im in the same boat as you. I just bought it. If it is anything like the 5100 I had then it will be tough as nails and super accurate.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

To The Top


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

To The Top


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

it is the most solid sight i have ever shot and ive tried them all out once or twice


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

I have t sets one is black and the other is the Hoyt flame color from 2002 they've never let me down so their pretty dang good.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*ttt*

to the top


----------



## hoyt shooter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have seven sets on my familys bows and wont use anything else. Never had aproblem in 5 years


----------

